# plow dollies



## southshoreman (Oct 24, 2010)

I know from reading some threads that some creative people have successfully built their own plow dollies. Creative people with mechanical aptitude, that's...not...me. I was looking on the web and see that a company named Dant Enterprises out of Pennsylvania make the Plow Dolly, which actuallly consists of three small dollies that go strategically under the plow at key points. I was curious if anyone has purchased from them and had any feedback. I have one of those plows that you're supposed to be able to drive right into but you know how that goes. Thanks very much.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

You can also check Northern tools and Equip. They have a one piece dolly in 3 or 4 versions to fit different plows. 

I make my own..... But like you said, not for everyone. Some people use moving dollies from harbor freight.....not sure how long those last.


----------



## southshoreman (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I got these on northerntool 
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200127324_200127324

The mount that dant has might be slick...I had to make a block set up to make it easier for my plow mount to rest on the 3rd leg reliabliy...but if you are willing to take that on the price is a lot different at 40 vs 120


----------



## southshoreman (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks very much. I looked at the northerntool site and see that the dollies there are ostensibly for snowmobiles? Have you had any problem with these? Also, are there wheel locks to keep it from moving about once you've placed the plow on it? Thanks again.


----------



## APBAinMaine (Apr 12, 2009)

My father-in-law recommended the harbor freight dollies... so I immediately bought one directly from Meyer. It doesn't fit my truck and likely wouldn't fit any truck as built. That said, I *am* able to make it work (and I too lack the 'good-with-his-hands' gene). I like having the dolly, it's really made mounting/dismounting a breeze and my plow won't sit out in the elements under a crappy tarp all winter. But, it cost me quite a bit. Try the harbor freight ($30 for 3) and see what happens. Worst case, you order the behemoth from the manufacturer. Best case, it works great; maybe you can buy me a beer for the advice.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

I weld and fabracate for a living and have made several plow dollys , generally a good castor alone costs $25.-30. bucks each , so these for $30. bucks for the set are cheap.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Dragged this old thread out after looking at Dant Enterprises' site. I'm not a welder, and nobody would ever mistake me for a carpenter, either, so there's not much chance of my cobbling-up something out of casters and stray 2x4's.

Dant claims theirs will roll over a gravel driveway, and they might have said it'll roll over grass, too. I don't have a garage or a paved driveway or other good surface to set my plow on when it's not on the truck. I think the Plow Level-R™ part of it will come in handy.

So, two years later, who's tried a Dant Plow Dolly, and how did it work out for you?


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I went to harbor freight and picked up 3 steel car dollys they work great!


----------

